# bolt-ons for SR20DET



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

What can someone do to increase the horsepower on the sr20det (bluebird). I know theres always boost control and all that but what about the internals. Camshafts, pistons, etc. Also what happens if i order a pulsar front clip and it comes with an automatic tranny. I know i can bolt my 5-speed right on but what about the sensor part of it all don't autos and manuals have different computers.


----------

